# WHF Master Carlton Lundy



## SenseiBear (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a friend who used to train under, and got his black belt from Master Carlton Lundy in Langley Virginia several years ago, but no longer has a way to get ahold of him.  Does anyone know this gentleman and/or have some contact info?


----------

